# Group Buy Alchemistry on patchpool - insane value for 15 Euros - closed...



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 24, 2011)

Level 1 has been reached


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 24, 2011)

I added Level 6 which will give you 50% off + a bonus SoundPack of your choice from the patchpool Instruments page


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 24, 2011)

Sampleconstruct @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> I added Level 6 which will give you 50% off + a bonus SoundPack of your choice from the patchpool Instruments page




Sorry, that was a silly idea, as the Experimental Cello SoundPack contains a lot of samples which were made for Alchemistry so I changed that to a bonus SoundPack from the patchpool Soundscapes page.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 24, 2011)

I added some more bonuses for reaching Levels 3-5

Good night
Simon


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 25, 2011)

Good morning, we're only 5 participants short of reaching Level 2...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 25, 2011)

3 to go until Level 2 which will give you access to 29 Alchemy patches from the http://www.patchpool.de/alchemy_donation.html (patchpool Alchemy donation page)


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning VI world - we have 8 people on board right now, only 3 to go to reach Level 2. That should well be possible today...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon bump for this Group Buy...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 26, 2011)

And an evening bump, hopefully we can reach Level 2 over the weekend. Join the party...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, I increased the discount for Group Buy Level 2 from 20% to 25% = 25,47 Euros, plus you get the 29 patches from the http://www.patchpool.de/alchemy_donation.html (Alchemy donation page) which will also give you access to all patches posted there in the future.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 27, 2011)

2 to go for Level 2


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 27, 2011)

I added another bonus for reaching Level 2, one more wav file of your choice from the currently http://www.patchpool.de/samples_singlefiles.html (36 available single wavs on patchpool), in case we reach Level 5 that would be 7 bonus wavs altogether. Check it out...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 28, 2011)

Group Buy member no. 10 just joined so we have 1 to go to reach Level 2.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 29, 2011)

We have reached Level 2 of the GB which gives you access to the 29 Alchemy bonus patches (+all patches posted on that page in the future) as well as 1 bonus wav-file.

Join the party...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 29, 2011)

We now have 12 people in this Group Buy.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 31, 2011)

Thursday evening Group Buy Bump


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 31, 2011)

I have increased the discount for Level 3 to 35% (=22€ final prize) and added another bonus wav-file for that Level as well. Small steps to Heaven...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 1, 2011)

No. 13 just joined


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 1, 2011)

14 and counting


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 1, 2011)

Good night bump - until we have reached Level 3 I will add a virtual Group Buyer for every one who joins. So when 4 people join I will put 8 on the list and we will have 22 participants.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Group Buy Alchemistry launched on patchpool - 100 exceptional patches for Alchemy+free bonus sounds*

I rearranged the discount Levels and entry levels a bit to keep this GB realistic somehow:

Level 1
1-10 participants 10% reduction = 30,55 € final price

Level 2 (current Level)
11-20 participants 25% reduction = 25,47 € final price + http://www.patchpool.de/alchemy_donation.html (29 bonus Alchemy donationware patches) + http://www.patchpool.de/samples_singlefiles.html (1 single wav-file of your choice)

Level 3
21-30 participants 35% reduction = 22 € final price + another http://www.patchpool.de/samples_singlefiles.html (2 single wav-file of your choice)

Level 4
31-40 participants 45% reduction = 18,67 € final price + another http://www.patchpool.de/samples_singlefiles.html (2 single wav-files of your choice)

Level 5
41-59	participants 50% reduction = 16,97 € final price + another http://www.patchpool.de/samples_singlefiles.html (3 single wav-file of your choice)

Level 6
60+	participants 55% reduction = 15 € final price + 1 SoundPack of your choice (wav-files) from the patchpool Soundscapes page

Current Level: 2 
Number of participants: 14 

as already posted above:
until we have reached Level 3 I will add a virtual Group Buyer for every one who joins. So when 4 people join I will put 8 on the list and we will have 22 participants.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 3, 2011)

One Alchemist just joined, I added a virtual one on top of that so we have 16 on the list now.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 3, 2011)

1 buyer just joined, 1 virtual buyer added = 18 on the list. 2 people to go and we are on Level 3.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 3, 2011)

Another Alchemist just joined the party, I added another virtual one so we're only 1 buyer short of Level 3 which will reduce the prize for Alchemistry to 22 Euros and add more bonus wavs.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 3, 2011)

The GB has reached Level 3, another buyer just joined and I added one virtual to the list so we have 22 participants right now.

If any of the participants already wants to get his/her first 3 bonus wavs, just send me a message. If you want to leave that until the end of the GB, that's also fine with me.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 3, 2011)

Monday morning bump, this GB is on for one more week and ends sunday night at 11:59 pm (wherever you are located).


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Group Buy Alchemistry launched on patchpool - 100 exceptional patches for Alchemy+free bonus sounds*

To all Group Buyers: 
There is a new Alchemy patch available on patchpool:
"Blurry Folk" resynthing a sample I made with Metasynth processing a field recording of a singing russian girl (which you don't recognize at all).
http://www.patchpool.de/alchemy_donation.html (Get it here)


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 5, 2011)

Good morning GB bump...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 5, 2011)

5 days left in this GB Bump...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 5, 2011)

Group Buyer 23 just joined so we're only 8 people short of reaching Level 4...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 6, 2011)

24 and counting...
So can we get 7 more people into this Group Buy in the remaining 4 days in order to reach at lest Level 4? Hopefully yes 
Good Night
Simon

P.S. In fact I gave a lecture about my music today and amongst other things displayed several sounds from Alchemistry - people, mainly music scientists and academic people were fascinated by those sonic impressions...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning bump - 25 people on the GB list, the Group Buy ends sunday night. If you want to join, please do it soon.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 7, 2011)

26 and counting


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm just uploading a new patch made today. What started as a test for my new stereo-set of Neumann KM 184 mics which were delivered today ended in this Soundscape for Alchemy. A one minute long sanddrum sample resynthed in additive and spectral mod is playing in source 1, source 2 uses the sample in Granular mode. Plenty of interaction is possible, as usual all Controllers/Remix pads/x/y-pads are assigned.
Demo
So now there are 31 bonus patches in this GB...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 7, 2011)

More info on the currently 31 bonus patches, as also posted in the KVR-patchpool thread:
I just changed the scheme for the single Alchemy patches available on patchpool. It now runs on an unlimited subscription scheme, meaning that buying the subscription for currently 10 Euros will give you access to all current and future patches.
All former donators will automatically become subscribers without paying any additional fees.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Group Buy Alchemistry launched on patchpool - 100 exceptional patches for Alchemy+free bonus sounds*

So for the last 3 days there is a final scheme with lower final prize for Level 5 + a SoundPack bonus for Level 5 - no more level 6. The GB stayed well below my expectations anyway so I might as well try everything I can do create some more momentum:



Sampleconstruct said:


> So I decided to try a Group Buy for my Sound Bank Alchemistry:
> 
> Alchemistry Group Buy March 23 - April 10, 11:59 pm
> The regular price for Alchemistry is 33.95 €
> ...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 7, 2011)

28 and counting...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 8, 2011)

30 and counting


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 8, 2011)

Good evening bump, 1 to go for Level 4...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 8, 2011)

The Group Buy has reached Level 4, the current price for Alchemistry is 18,67 - 2 days left to reach Level 5.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 8, 2011)

33 and counting...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 9, 2011)

35 and counting...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 9, 2011)

36 on the list, only 5 people short of reaching the final Level with a discount of 55% for Alchemistry + more bonus wavs + another SoundPack.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 9, 2011)

39 buyers on the list, only 2 needed for reaching the final Level...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 9, 2011)

40 buyers aboard, 1 missing for Level 5...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 9, 2011)

The Group Buy has reached Level 5, you can now get Alchemistry for 15 Euros + 8 bonus wavs + 2 SoundPacks + unlimited subscription to single Alchemy patches posted on patchpool frequently.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 10, 2011)

You still have the whole day to join this Group Buy, insane value for 15 Euros.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 10, 2011)

55 and counting...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 10, 2011)

So we're coming close to the finish line of this campaign, if you want to join, do it soon, this Group Buy is an offer that won't return for sure 

56 and counting...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 10, 2011)

58 on the list...
The next 2 Group Buyers get a 15% discount on any product available on patchpool - I want to see the 60...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, 61 on the list, no more discounts


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm offline for the night and will close this Group Buy tomorrow morning when I wake up. Thank's to all Alchemists for participating, I hope you'll make good use of all the patches and sounds you received through this campaign.
Good night
Simon

63 and counting...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 10, 2011)

The Group Buy closed with 70 on the list.
Over and out
Simon


----------

